# How many rounds on a 40ft flatbed?



## Dano1124

Hey guys,

How many 4X5 rounds can you get legally on a 40ft flatbed?

My folks need some rounds and I'm thinking of shipping them some...just don't know if it would be cost effective. They are paying $3-$6 for a 50# square...

The trip would be @1500 miles.

Thanks


----------



## Blue Duck

Are you talking about a 40ft tandem axle semi trailer or a gooseneck behind a pickup. It would also depend on what the bales weigh if you are using a gooseneck. If you are talking about a semi trailer probably 30 bales.


----------



## swmnhay

Dano1124 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> How many 4X5 rounds can you get legally on a 40ft flatbed?
> 
> My folks need some rounds and I'm thinking of shipping them some...just don't know if it would be cost effective. They are paying $3-$6 for a 50# square...
> 
> The trip would be @1500 miles.
> 
> Thanks


1500 x $2.50 a mile = $3750

30 bales x 850# = 25500 = 12.75 ton

$3750 divided by 12.75 ton = $294 a ton frt


----------



## okrancher

On a 40ft gooseneck 14 is about max due to weight. About 31 on a semi.


----------



## tw30

Juyst throwing this out there but wouldnt it be easier to send them money to buy more local ?I mena isnt there a hay farm in like every county ?>IT WOULD TAKE ABOUT A DAY AND HALF TO DRIVE THAT oops cap lock lol >i remember when i went out to oklahoma it was 1000 miles took 23 hr's driving about 70-85 .But with a load like that you'd have to drive slow . ? You could get uship to ship it for you cost about the same .There ship tractors and shit anywhere in the us on a loyboy or upper deck trailer . Im sure they could haul some 13 tons of hay


----------



## tw30

did a quick quote from here to ohio which shoiuld be about 1000-1300 miles for 25000 lb's - 1900$

uShip - The Online Shipping Marketplace - Ship Freight, Furniture, Vehicles or Moves


----------



## rank

tw30 said:


> Juyst throwing this out there but wouldnt it be easier to send them money to buy more local ?I mena isnt there a hay farm in like every county ?.....


I hadn't heard that LOL. I guess we're out of business then since we drive 300,000 miles a year.


----------



## swmnhay

okrancher said:


> On a 40ft gooseneck 14 is about max due to weight. About 31 on a semi.


You could haul 17 ,4x5 bales on 30' gooseneck and not be over wieght.

40 on semi with 52' with extentions and not be over wieght.


----------



## Dano1124

Thanks folks...

From what my folks were saying they are not having a good year so far and hay will be expensive in the NE of the states...they live in Maine.

I looked at the numbers&#8230; I guess it could save him some if the numbers work out&#8230;

Here are the if's

If I can get 40 on a flatbed
If he is going to pay at least $4.00 a square
And&#8230; If I can get a flat rate of $2,500 per load

I can save him $540 per load compared to squares.


----------



## swmnhay

Dano1124 said:


> Thanks folks...
> 
> From what my folks were saying they are not having a good year so far and hay will be expensive in the NE of the states...they live in Maine.
> 
> I looked at the numbers&#8230; I guess it could save him some if the numbers work out&#8230;
> 
> Here are the if's
> 
> If I can get 40 on a flatbed
> If he is going to pay at least $4.00 a square
> And&#8230; If I can get a flat rate of $2,500 per load
> 
> I can save him $540 per load compared to squares.


Maybe you could have some big sqaure baled?Get a full payload that way 24-25 ton.Be easier finding someone to haul sqrs.


----------



## Dano1124

Not many folks in this area do large squares from what I have seen. Becasue I'm going to do it, and on my land, it makes it cheaper and easier for me to load out.

You are right big squares are the way to go for a nice full load.

Dano


----------



## Dano1124

I wish the big square machines were not the price of a stater home...:-(


----------



## Lazy J

Driving all that way, wasting all that diesel, and all your driving time only to save $540 dollars seems like a big folly to me.

If you do take the rounds make sure you strap well and you are tagged for the trucking. You will be more than 150 miles from you so all the USDOT regulations will apply, make sure you are ready for inspection since the fines for broken lights, etc. could eat up that $540 savings.

Jim


----------



## Feed Hay

I think SWMNHAY has the ticket. Big squares would be the way to go. Maybe you get a local custom operator to bale them. Big Square are showing up more and more here.


----------

